
Taboola and Outbrain, the two worst companies in the world, are merging - seapunk
https://thenextweb.com/tech/2019/10/03/taboola-and-outbrain-the-two-worst-companies-in-the-world-are-merging/
======
seapunk
In case you missed this interesting article + thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20409693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20409693)

